# Suspect in fatal Kansas shooting thought Indian victims were Iranian – 911 call



## Arminkh

*Suspect in fatal Kansas shooting thought Indian victims were Iranian – 911 call*
Published time: 28 Feb, 2017 13:44Edited time: 28 Feb, 2017 14:05
Get short URL





Adam Purinton, Olathe, Kansas, U.S., February 27, 2017. © Jill Toyoshiba / The Kansas City Star / Reuters

The suspect shouted _“Get out of my country!”_ at the victims before opening fire. He then fled the scene, driving 70 miles (110km) to an Applebee’s restaurant in Clinton, Missouri, according to a report by the AP.

Purinton then confessed to the Applebee’s bartender, Sam Suida, that he had done something _“really bad”_ and was on the run from police, according to a 911 call from Suida.

_“He asked if he could stay with me and my husband, and he wouldn't tell me what he did. I kept asking him, and he said that he would tell me if I agreed to let him stay with me,”_ Suida said. _“Well, I finally got him to tell me and he said, like, that he shot and killed two Iranian people in Olathe...”_

However, Purinton's victims were from India – not Iran. They were both employees at GPS-maker Garmin, and had originally come to the US to study. They have been identified as Srinivas Kuchibhotla, who was killed in the attack, and Alok Madasani, who was injured.

A third person, 24-year-old Ian Grillot, was also injured when he tried to intervene.

Hundreds mourned the death of Kuchibhotla in his southern Indian hometown on Tuesday, with his mother saying she will not allow her other son to return to the US.

_“Now I want my younger son Sai Kiran and his family to come back for good. I will not allow them to go back,”_ she told AP. _“My son had gone there in search of a better future. What crime did he commit?”_ she added.

His father, Madhusudhan Rao, said he believes in destiny, and that _“whatever was destined has happened.”_

He did, however, call on the US government to _“take care of the security of our Indians who are working there.”_

Authorities have so far declined to discuss a possible motive for the attack, or say if they are investigating it as a hate crime.

However, Purinton's neighbor, Andy Berthelsen, told AP that the suspect had become a _“drunken mess”_ following his father's death 18 months ago, and that he doesn't believe the shooting stemmed from hatred, noting it was likely that it resulted from the 51-year-old's mental and physical deterioration.

Meanwhile, the incident has deepened concerns about the treatment of immigrants, who feel targeted by President Donald Trump's stance on immigration. This includes his plan to ban citizens from seven mainly Muslim countries, build a wall along the Mexico border and put _“America first.”_

Many have expressed outrage over Trump's silence on the shooting, particularly after it emerged that Purinton allegedly believed he had shot two Iranians. Iran is one of the countries on the president's travel ban list.

Earlier this month, the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC), a civil rights group, said Trump's rhetoric on race, gender, religion and immigration had _“electrified the radical right, which saw in him a champion of the idea that America is fundamentally a white man's country.”_ 

In the month following Trump's election, the SPLC recorded 1,094 incidents of _“bias-related harassment and intimidation”_ across the US. In more than a third of those incidents, assailants directly referenced Trump, his slogan ‘Make America Great Again’, or his past remarks about women.

In December, the American Library Association also highlighted a spate of racist incidents following Trump's win, including the defacement of Korans and other books about Islam. 

https://www.rt.com/usa/378900-kansas-shooting-suspect-iranians/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

After 9/11 some sikhs were killed by rednecks who thought sikhs are muslims. They have brains smaller than that of children.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

Well....

Their country ain't doing so good. wish them the best but....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

Giving an Oscar to an Iranian film was a master stroke of the Academy. I am sure it is a deserving film but the choice is politically motivated.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ABCharlie

In this picture he himself looks like that Irani actor... reza golzar


----------



## Arminkh

my2cents said:


> Giving an Oscar to an Iranian film was a master stroke of the Academy. I am sure it is a deserving film but the choice is politically motivated.


At least this time it was in our favor. Last time they gave Oscar to Argo with first lady presenting it. Nothing but political bias and propaganda. It happens both ways, more so than not against Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blue In Green

On behalf of us Americans not driven by blind hatred and over exaggerated nationalism, I want to say that I'm so very sorry that this has happened. Both to the Indian family and the Iranians that this man wanted to kill.

Hopefully many of you will start to get the picure that indeed, this sentiment is a growing cancer among our society at large and Trump only feeds into it. Iranians just don't come, it's no longer safe for you or us and things are just getting worse. We gotta wait and see where the winds of destiny will take us, odds are we're heading for hell and high water.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## arashkamangir

BlueInGreen2 said:


> On behalf of us Americans not driven by blind hatred and over exaggerated natiolism, I want to say that I'm so very sorry that this has happened. Both to the Indian family and the Iranians that this man wanted to kill.
> 
> Hopefully many of you will start to get the picure that indeed, this sentiment is a growing cancer among our society at large and Trump only feeds into it. Iranians just don't come, it's no longer safe for you or us and things are just getting worse. We gotta wait and see where the winds of destiny will take us, odds are we're heading for hell and high water.



@BlueInGreen2 This is a problem that needs to be dealt with through open dialogue, arts and education. Governments alone cannot cause or solve hatred and it is the responsibility of us, ordinary citizens, to close the gaps between ethnicity and cultures.


----------



## Arminkh

arashkamangir said:


> @BlueInGreen2 This is a problem that needs to be dealt with through open dialogue, arts and education. Governments alone cannot cause or solve hatred and it is the responsibility of us, ordinary citizens, to close the gaps between ethnicity and cultures.


But I agree government especially populists like Trump have a lot to do with it. This is a very interesting article about this matter:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/robert-s-mcelvaine/beware-a-trump-reichstag_b_14721096.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Margarita

Firstpost •

Mar 01, 2017 07:58 IST
*By AP*

Olathe: A bartender at the restaurant where a man was arrested last week for an apparently racially motivated bar shooting of two Indian men told a 911 dispatcher that the suspect admitted shooting two people, but described them as Iranian. A recording from Henry County, Missouri, 911 reveals that the bartender warned police not to approach the building with sirens blaring or the man would "freak out" and "something bad's going to happen." A candlelight vigil to honour slain engineer Srinivas Kochibhotla. Reuters The man, Adam Purinton, 51, of Olathe, made his first appearance in court Monday via video link. He has been charged with first-degree murder and first-degree attempted murder. According to witnesses, Purinton yelled "get out of my country" at two 32-year-old Indian men, Srinivas Kuchibhotla and Alok Madasani, before he opened fire at Austin's Bar and Grill in the Kansas City suburb on Wednesday evening. Kuchibhotla was killed and Madasani injured. The two had come to the US from India to study, and they worked as engineers at GPS-maker Garmin. A third patron, Ian Grillot, 24, was wounded when he tried to intervene. After the shooting, Purinton, who is white, drove 70 miles east to an Applebee's restaurant in Clinton, Missouri, where he made the shocking admission to the bartender. In the 911 call, the bartender, Sam Suida, told the dispatcher a man had come into the bar and said he'd done something "really bad" and was on the run from the police. "He asked if he could stay with me and my husband, and he wouldn't tell me what he did. I kept asking him, and he said that he would tell me if I agreed to let him stay with me," the bartender said. "Well, I finally got him to tell me and he said, like, that he shot and killed two Iranian people in Olathe...." Authorities have declined to discuss a possible motive for the attack or to say if they are investigating it as a hate crime. But the incident has raised concern about the treatment of immigrants, who feel targeted by President Donald Trump's promises to ban certain travelers, build a wall along the Mexico border and put "America first." During Monday's court appearance lasting less than two minutes, Purinton was seen wearing what was described by a sheriff's department spokesman as a "safety smock," assigned to suspects who said something during jail processing that suggested they might do harm to themselves. Johnson County sheriff's Master Deputy Rick Howell would not disclose the comment by Purinton that raised concern, but said the suspect would wear the smock until mental health professionals say otherwise. Andy Berthelsen, a neighbor of Purinton's for the past 15 years, told the AP that Purinton had become "a drunken mess" after his father's death about 18 months ago. He said he doesn't believe the shooting stemmed from hatred, and that it likely resulted from Purinton's physical and mental deterioration. The University of Kansas Health System released a video Sunday of an interview with Grillot, of Grandview, Missouri, who is recovering after a bullet went through his right hand and into his chest. Grillot said he had to do something because there were families and children in the bar when the gunfire erupted. Grillot said he is grateful that the attack is bringing the community together and that it is "awesome honestly to be able to give people a hope that not everybody hates everybody." Madasani addressed a crowd of hundreds during a vigil Sunday night at the Ball Conference Center in Olathe, Kansas. He described the killing of Kuchibhotla, his friend and co-worker, as "a senseless crime," The Kansas City Star reported. "The main reason why I am here is that's what my best friend, Srinivas, would have done," Madasani said. "He would have been here for me." "I wish it was a dream," Madasani said. Still walking on crutches, Madasani drew applause when he called the shooting "an isolated incident that doesn't reflect the true spirit of Kansas, the Midwest and the United States." At the vigil, Madasani recalled how Kuchibhotla never complained about picking him up and driving him to work for six months. "He waited till I bought a car. That's the kind of guy he was — is," Madasani said


----------



## rott

Okay wait.... He's color blind. 70% of the males are color blind.

@Chinese-Dragon @TaiShang @NakedLunch @Jlaw @+4vsgorillas-Apebane

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

Yeah, Iranian sitting in a bar drinking alcohol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## my2cents

BlueInGreen2 said:


> On behalf of us Americans not driven by blind hatred and over exaggerated nationalism, I want to say that I'm so very sorry that this has happened. Both to the Indian family and the Iranians that this man wanted to kill.
> 
> Hopefully many of you will start to get the picure that indeed, this sentiment is a growing cancer among our society at large and Trump only feeds into it. Iranians just don't come, it's no longer safe for you or us and things are just getting worse. We gotta wait and see where the winds of destiny will take us, odds are we're heading for hell and high water.



Where will all the immigrants go if they already made America their destiny?? These include students, green card holders and H1b categories. They have invested their family life saving in order to study in US. I am a US citizen myself and so is my family and at present living in India. And being of Indian origin where will I turn for safety. These are the questions that all immigrants are asking and it is high time this administration takes their concerns seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indika

Iranian/Indian or which ever country he hates , how can some one attack an innocent person. Hate makes ppl blind about other humans.



Arminkh said:


> But I agree government especially populists like Trump have a lot to do with it. This is a very interesting article about this matter:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/robert-s-mcelvaine/beware-a-trump-reichstag_b_14721096.html


when ppl form a mob and behave bad that is different. But when individuals go bonkers then society has serious issue on hands.


----------



## rott

شاھین میزایل said:


> Yeah, Iranian sitting in a bar drinking alcohol


Lol, you hit it, bro.


----------



## Blue In Green

Indika said:


> Iranian/Indian or which ever country he hates , how can some one attack an innocent person. Hate makes ppl blind about other humans.
> 
> 
> when ppl form a mob and behave bad that is different. But when individuals go bonkers then society has serious issue on hands.



There is definitely a problem of ignorance in the United States, of that there is no question. People here like to put People into over genrealized categories, for Indians, Iranians, muslims middle easternerns they all are alike or put into this rather large group of "brown" people, Latinos from south America are also in this group. Muslims are generalized as terrorists, Iranians are Nazi's (stupid I know), Arabs are jihadist, you get the picture. So on and so forth.

I would like to say that I'm not a liberal or democrat and I'll never be one, im just puting this here so my fellow Americans know where I stand (I don't have a political party that Im consider myself a part of).

But back to it. You see we here in the US as stated earlier, love to think surface deep and call it a day. See a women with a hijab? Cool she's probably some sort of terrorist, see a person with skin that is super dark? Black or Indian smelly person that fixes your software over the phone, Black person? Probably some sort of loud and obnoxious idiot that wants hand me outs and has a prison record, See a white dude with a cap and a confederate flag on their t-shirt? Must be a right wing Christian racists who hates all minorities.

I for one have NO problems with Indians at all or Pakistanis for that matter, both come here and work their *** off to provide for their FAMILIES and are usually working respectable positions (Doctors, engineering, lawyers, scientists etc, etc...). This goes double for Iranians. Which is really where the sadness and pure rage within me begins to pour out uncontrollably. You see Iranians are indeed the most successful minority in the US regardless of what the "concensus" says, which most of these meta data collecting agencies are biased anyways (Jewish influence possiby involved in slandering the name of Iranians). I don't say this to be all "hey look I'm Iranian and look at my money and doctor status hahaha ha I'm better than you", all most all Iranian I know stateside are either engineers, doctors or scientists and Lawyers of the HIGHEST caliber. So when my heavily Israeli influenced government and media comes out and even try to equate Iranians to some sort of masterminds of global tyranny I just can't, literally I go mad and fill with unrepentant rage.

We really need to know the difference between other cultures, peoplease and races, so we can avoid stupid things like this from happening.

But at our core, we think our EVERYTHING is better than everyone else's ANYTHING. We view ourselves as some sort of exceptional global force that can do as say what we want because we have a big military and economy etc, etc...

This sort of thinking will be our downfall because we don't know our limits. I..... this just....god... it posses me off soo much.

You just don't get until you're here and really get a first hand experience with how stupid and ignorant Americans are to things and concepts that are not Ameican. They just don't care and if they do, they will walk away with he asumption that our way is better and yours is stupid and evil and you're a terrorist lol!!!

I think this is the reason why most foreigners just mingle with their own group when they come here, Indians and Asians just mainly talk to their people, Iranians actually branch out but at the end of the day in this political world Iranians are somehow akin to the government holding power in Tehran and this makes them terrorists in the view of a heavily Israeli influenced government and almost exclusively Jewish owned media, this is a FACT.

Yeah, so, that's really I got for you.

It sucks ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye

I come from a nation & region where people are mentally type cast based on a number of things - ethnicity is one of them.

Despite this, shooting a man who has done you no harm just because he has been assumed to belong to a region / nation is ridiculous. Just supposing the victim was an Iranian. So what ? can you pull the trigger just cause a person ' belongs ' to a group/ nation/ region/ community ?

To me it also shows the lonely lives people live in the US. Add to this the lack of general knowledge extreme ignorance as by no stretch of imagination can a man from Telengana / AP look like an Iranian.

To me it looks like a cover up, an attempt to justify his stupidity & somehow soften the minds of those who will decide on this case when it hits the courts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tokhme khar

This hillbilly terrorist is a lying pos!
He shot at those dark Indians because of obvious racist hatred toward people of color.
Most Iranians, Lebs, Palis, Greeks or Turkish/ Latino's types that generally fly below the radar (and don't stand out), he would have never had a problem with. And the fake media backs up his BS story.


----------



## AmirPatriot

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Iranians are Nazi's


Those damn brown Nazis...

But in seriousness, I can sympathise with all you said. It is the same in any white country. Terrorist jokes/insults are the go-to insults if you are a Muslim living in the west.


----------



## Russell

my2cents said:


> Giving an Oscar to an Iranian film was a master stroke of the Academy. I am sure it is a deserving film but the choice is politically motivated.


No it wasn't. There is a history of excellence when it comes to Iranian cinema.

Asghar Farhadi won a Best Film award in 2012 also...so, this wasn't some ham fisted win to prove a point. Not to mention, Children of Heaven (a superb film) was also nominated in 1998.


----------



## Tokhme khar

Exactly! This is a coverup to say the least. The poor guy and his friend were shot by this hillbilly because of the way they looked and talked and probably stood out in that crowded hillbilly bar. Suffice to say they would have stood out in a hypothetical bar in Tehran too being south Indian.

Anyway, what a tragic story. RIP to the poor guy.

And also this is the second time in a week hundreds of Jewish graves at cemeteries have been desecrated, and hundreds of threats received by Jewish community centers throughout the U.S. 

Way to go Trump.



third eye said:


> I come from a nation & region where people are mentally type cast based on a number of things - ethnicity is one of them.
> 
> Despite this, shooting a man who has done you no harm just because he has been assumed to belong to a region / nation is ridiculous. Just supposing the victim was an Iranian. So what ? can you pull the trigger just cause a person ' belongs ' to a group/ nation/ region/ community ?
> 
> To me it also shows the lonely lives people live in the US. Add to this the lack of general knowledge extreme ignorance as by no stretch of imagination can a man from Telengana / AP look like an Iranian.
> 
> To me it looks like a cover up, an attempt to justify his stupidity & somehow soften the minds of those who will decide on this case when it hits the courts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Finally some relief to Indians that an Indian was mistaken as Iranian


----------



## my2cents

xyxmt said:


> Finally some relief to Indians that an Indian was mistaken as Iranian



How low can you get?? You want to take a pot shot at someone's misery. Way to go ELITE member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

third eye said:


> To me it looks like a cover up, an attempt to justify his stupidity & somehow soften the minds of those who will decide on this case when it hits the courts



How?


----------



## ito

Hate crime is worst of all crimes.


----------



## mohsen

Arminkh said:


> At least this time it was in our favor. Last time they gave Oscar to Argo with first lady presenting it. Nothing but political bias and propaganda. It happens both ways, more so than not against Iran


Yeah, it was totally in our favor!
Iranian aren't the crazies in "Argo", they are the rapists in "Salesman"!
what a strange connection between these words: India, rapist, Salesman, misunderstanding !


----------



## xyxmt

my2cents said:


> How low can you get?? You want to take a pot shot at someone's misery. Way to go ELITE member.



I am taking a shot on Living Indian, the deseased may rest in peace he doesn't care about anything anymore


----------



## TheNoob

شاھین میزایل said:


> Yeah, Iranian sitting in a bar drinking alcohol



I know right... lol


----------



## neem456

Yet again, indians taking the hit due to mistaken identiy. Sad.


----------



## hussain0216

neem456 said:


> Yet again, indians taking the hit due to mistaken identiy. Sad.



Hilarious


----------



## neem456

hussain0216 said:


> Hilarious


What is so hilarious about people dying ?


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

scionoftheindus said:


> A poor man was killed because of the ignorance of a fool...We are not Muslims..We are the victims of hundreds of Muslim rule



Do you mean hundreds of years of Muslim rule?


----------



## ito

hussain0216 said:


> Hilarious



What is so hilarious?


----------



## scionoftheindus

Dark-Destroyer said:


> Do you mean hundreds of years of Muslim rule?


Right


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

scionoftheindus said:


> A poor man was killed because of the ignorance of a fool...We are not Muslims..We are the victims of hundreds of years of tyrannical Muslim rule



Do you think they care if you are Muslim or not.

To these guys, anyone from South Asia or the Middle East is assumed to be a Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

scionoftheindus said:


> Right



And you forgot the most recent British rule too


----------



## scionoftheindus

Dark-Destroyer said:


> And you forgot the most recent British rule too


The world doesn't hate Britishers...Another thing is Britishers did not rule in the name of religion..they did not justify their rule over us using religion..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

these White ignorant trash will only see your skin color and assume the rest .. RIP for the poor soul


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

scionoftheindus said:


> The world doesn't hate Britishers...Another thing is Britishers did not rule in the name of religion..they did not justify their rule over us using religion..



So who does the world hate to your understanding? Because you know who the world hates because you clearly are speaking for the world?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

haman10 said:


> Well....
> 
> Their country ain't doing so good. wish them the best but....



Lol! It seems lots of Iranians are fleeing by boat to Australia so they can get into the US by claiming refugee status:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/aust...-he-was-bullied-by-trump.476012/#post-9176083


----------



## Papa Dragon

Not just white people but people from other communities have started similar attacks on Brown population.

https://www.thequint.com/india/2017...d-with-eggs-poop-hate-messages-in-colorado-us
An Indian Man's house has been attacked with eggs, dog crap and vandalism
*"You Brown or Indian Shouldn't Be Here" *has been written all over their exterior

Another Indian girl has been abused and harassed on a train in New York by a black guy last week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Lol! It seems lots of Iranians are fleeing by boat to Australia so they can get into the US by claiming refugee status:
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/aust...-he-was-bullied-by-trump.476012/#post-9176083



At least read about what you write:

http://www.ssi.org.au/faqs/refugee-faqs/140-where-do-australia-s-refugees-come-from

Total number of Iranian refugees in Australia is 2155. Is that "a lot" in your mind?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Arminkh said:


> At least read about what you write:
> 
> http://www.ssi.org.au/faqs/refugee-faqs/140-where-do-australia-s-refugees-come-from
> 
> Total number of Iranian refugees in Australia is 2155. Is that "a lot" in your mind?



That 2155 is Iraq. Don't you know Iran from Iraq? Besides those are only the people who were given a status. It doesn't count the in limbo people.


----------



## Arminkh

Hamartia Antidote said:


> That 2155 is Iraq. Don't you know Iran from Iraq?


So even worth for your point. It is only 242 in total!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Arminkh said:


> So even worth for your point. It is only 242 in total!



That number is the people who were given visas and allowed into Australia. Right now in case you don't know it there are islands off Australia full of people who were NOT given visas. The majority of which are Iranians. They want to send them to the US.

https://www.pri.org/stories/2017-02...s-offshore-camps-hunger-strike-and-near-death

An Iranian stuck in a detention center off Australia for 3 years.


----------



## Arminkh

Hamartia Antidote said:


> That number is the people who were given visas and allowed into Australia. Right now in case you don't know it there are islands off Australia full of people who were NOT given visas. The majority of which are Iranians. They want to send them to the US.
> 
> https://www.pri.org/stories/2017-02...s-offshore-camps-hunger-strike-and-near-death
> 
> An Iranian stuck in a detention center off Australia for 3 years.


I did not deny that. 

I reminded you that the number of Iranian refugees in Australia (even the ones in those camps are less than 1000) is insignificant. So saying a lot of Iranian are fleeing is a false statement. 

Whether US wants to accept them or not is a sovereign decision for US and none of my business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

rott said:


> Okay wait.... He's color blind. 70% of the males are color blind.
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon @TaiShang @NakedLunch @Jlaw @+4vsgorillas-Apebane



LOL To confuse these Indians with Iranians is like calling an orange an apple. I can't believe how amazingly stupid such rednecks are.

Having said that, I do have an explanation. In the words of Paul Mooney, if the killer is white it must be an unusual case. Perhaps he was mentally unstable. We must give the killer benefit of doubt. Just like we are giving Trump a chance. All I'm saying is give the man a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prashantazazel

What kind of a person goes looking to shoot Muslims of all places, in a bar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Papa Dragon

maximuswarrior said:


> LOL To confuse these Indians with Iranians is like calling an orange an apple. I can't believe how amazingly stupid such rednecks are.
> 
> Having said that, I do have an explanation. In the words of Paul Mooney, if the killer is white it must be an unusual case. Perhaps he was mentally unstable. We must give the killer benefit of doubt. Just like we are giving Trump a chance. All I'm saying is give the man a chance.


Well for Americans, the white people in particular, anyone outside the US is a middle eastern Muslim. You gotta be a white skinned guy irrespective of whether you're from the Soviet or European countries for the White populace here to not to perceive you differently






This video sums up the reality of how white Americans see non-white people even though its just out of good humor. "Technically, anyone outside the US is an Arab"


----------



## haman10

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Lol! It seems lots of Iranians are fleeing by boat to Australia so they can get into the US by claiming refugee status:
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/aust...-he-was-bullied-by-trump.476012/#post-9176083


huh?
the number of Iranians who seek refugee in both Australia and USA is utterly insignificant.


----------



## punit

xyxmt said:


> Finally some relief to Indians that an Indian was mistaken as Iranian


hope u get something similar .. soon !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adil_minhas

prashantazazel said:


> What kind of a person goes looking to shoot Muslims of all places, in a bar?



Trust an Indian to cut through the smelly yellow stuff. 



xyxmt said:


> Finally some relief to Indians that an Indian was mistaken as Iranian



Very racist statement sir.

The Iranians are racist towards you guys, as are Afghans. So you are taking it out on us at a time like this?

@Dragon Ball @The BrOkEn HeArT @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## breakingbad

Papa Dragon said:


> Well for Americans, the white people in particular, anyone outside the US is a middle eastern Muslim. You gotta be a white skinned guy irrespective of whether you're from the Soviet or European countries for the White populace here to not to perceive you differently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video sums up the reality of how white Americans see non-white people even though its just out of good humor. "Technically, anyone outside the US is an Arab"


The shooter was a ex airforce pilot who worked as a air traffic controller. Not your regular trailer trash.


----------



## xyxmt

punit said:


> hope u get something similar .. soon !



lol hope of a hindian, if world ran on hopes of Indians Pakistan would have not existed by now since there are 1.2 billion hopes everyday


----------



## punit

xyxmt said:


> lol hope of a hindian, if world ran on hopes of Indians Pakistan would have not existed by now since there are 1.2 billion hopes everyday


well feel proud of your existence than !! proud indeed.


----------



## my2cents

xyxmt said:


> I am taking a shot on Living Indian, the deseased may rest in peace he doesn't care about anything anymore



I am talking about the living family members of the diseased who are in grief. You are just a moron period.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Nobody gives a shit about Indians. Cry somewhere else Bhartis.


----------



## xyxmt

my2cents said:


> I am talking about the living family members of the diseased who are in grief. You are just a moron period.



what do I have to do with their morning, stop making threats after threats that Kansas shooter mistook Indian as a Iranian, to make it looks like you people are feeling proud of this...dont blame me i am just saying what i read


----------

